# foot arch tattoo



## Dan123 (Sep 9, 2008)

has anyone else here got one? 
i just got it done about 10minutes ago and it reallllly diddent hurt as much as people make it out to be.has anyone else found its talked up maby just a little to much?


----------



## bundybear (Sep 9, 2008)

nah, but last time i had work done on my sleave, one of the other tattooist' was doing his own feet.
any pics?


----------



## Dan123 (Sep 9, 2008)

yeh in bout an hour when i take the glad wrap off and wash it


----------



## tooninoz (Sep 9, 2008)

Foot arch tattoos? Serious?? _
This_ is why 'tattooists' are springing up in every suburb! 
It's the new way to make *easy* cash 

Tattoos on your palms and soles will fade out rapidly, but I guess that's what you wanted. Seemed better than some temp tatts at the local fair? Feed the local dullard tattooist (no self-respecting tattooist will touch 'em), and help perpetuate the myth.

Shame on the 'tattooist' preying on the rich kids spending Mums money to _make themselves different _to every other person doing exactly the same thing.

Harden up!


----------



## Dan123 (Sep 9, 2008)

> tattoos on your palms and soles will fade out rapidly, but I guess that's what you wanted. Seemed better than some temp tatts at the local fair



mate i already have other tatts and when u see what this one says you will see why i got it it KNOWING it will fade out so dont come on and be an expert on aps yet moron by day

why shame the tattooist, i was the one who went in and said i wanted it done



> spending Mums money to make themselves different to every other person doing exactly the same thing.


you think im to incompetant to earn my own money ?


----------



## Kirby (Sep 9, 2008)

tooninoz

ive had MANY tatooists tell me otherwise. (even some from Iran) a tatoo on the palm of your hand will not fade. it isnt on the skins surface, it is into the second layer of tissue. under the reproducing layers of skin. 

the outer skin layers may cloud with calises and thickened skin (say the soul of your heel) but it was fade by wear and tear..


----------



## just_mel (Sep 9, 2008)

I have one on the top of my foot and out of all nine of mine it ws by far the most painful LOL I think it boils down to pain thresholds, different people not to mention the tattooist and the gun/needle they are using.

Do we get a pic of your new tattoo?


----------



## Marzzy (Sep 9, 2008)

Kirby said:


> tooninoz
> 
> ive had MANY tatooists tell me otherwise. (even some from Iran) a tatoo on the palm of your hand will not fade. it isnt on the skins surface, it is into the second layer of tissue. under the reproducing layers of skin.
> 
> the outer skin layers may cloud with calises and thickened skin (say the soul of your heel) but it was fade by wear and tear..


 

Yep Yep and also Depending on if your skin accept's or reject's the ink.


----------



## missllama (Sep 9, 2008)

im not being stupid but i would probably kick the person in the face by accident...
i did it once before when i had a pedicure! 
im way to ticklish cant even have someone touch my feet!

do u have any photos of what it turned out like yet?


----------



## Marzzy (Sep 9, 2008)

Dan123 said:


> mate i already have other tatts and when u see what this one says you will see why i got it it KNOWING it will fade out so dont come on and be an expert on aps yet moron by day
> 
> why shame the tattooist, i was the one who went in and said i wanted it done
> 
> ...


 

If Your young you cop a flogging on here mate. They like to think big of themselves some of the older people on here i suppose there are some are nice and the some are just plan.....


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Sep 9, 2008)

Pics or it didn't happen.

LOL

You know the rules... Ha ha


----------



## Dan123 (Sep 9, 2008)

yes i know the rules lol. soz pict is crap off camera phone and hard to take a photo to start with.
it says "pointless" due to the fact tatts in this area generaly dont last to long.
why i did it..........why not???


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 9, 2008)

tooninoz said:


> Foot arch tattoos? Serious?? _
> This_ is why 'tattooists' are springing up in every suburb!
> It's the new way to make *easy* cash
> 
> ...



What makes you think an 18 year old would get money of mum for a tat? Stop jumping to conclusions, and thinking you know it all because your old and "wise"
And a tattooist is there to do tattoos that people want, not what they want. Just because someone payed this person to do a tattoo that you don't like they're not a real tattooist?


----------



## Courtzrocks (Sep 9, 2008)

Haha nice tat! I'm terrified of needles but my tattoo didn't hurt half as bad as I thought it would (lower back), only a bit uncomfotable when it was hitting the spine.


----------



## gman78 (Sep 9, 2008)

Different tatt to get


----------



## callith (Sep 9, 2008)

gman78 said:


> Different tatt to get



you could say that


----------



## Whisper2 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol Pointless, thats awsome.
Did it really not hurt that much? Looks like it would have killed.


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 10, 2008)

tooninoz said:


> Foot arch tattoos? Serious??
> _This_ is why 'tattooists' are springing up in every suburb!
> It's the new way to make *easy* cash
> 
> ...


 
If it's what he wanted what do you care?Except to have the chance to have a go at him and the artist. I like a funny tattoo, and getting your soul done thinking that its the most painfull place to be done, in my book is pretty hard. And pointless.lol


----------



## Wench (Sep 10, 2008)

haha nice work  
hands fade pretty fast though, lots of my mates work in the tattoo/piercing industry and yeah their palms faded pretty freakin quickly....altho you can still sorta see teh scaring.. i dont look at their feet so i dunno bout that though.
i couldn't get a tattoo on the bottom of my foot lol i squirm and scream if someone just touches my feet  so ticklish.
even getting my ribs tattoo'd was ticklish.


----------



## Dan123 (Sep 10, 2008)

its funny becuase im actually REALLY ticklish. when the artist was stenciling it on my foot was goin crazy, thanks for almost everyones positive words i really appreciate it. just really wanna no if anyone else has one or knows of someone who has one

in terms of price it was $30. according to a few mates they used to do it for free.


----------



## Wench (Sep 10, 2008)

there is a tattoo shop in brisbane i think somewhere that apparently if you can handle to have a line drawn down the centre of your foot they will give you a free tattoo  hahaha

$30 bucks is good  my ribs were 850 and my thigh is gonna be atleast 1500 by the time i finished it hahahah  i gotta stop spending money...sigh


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 10, 2008)

haha, thats funny,..!!

i'm a chicken, i love em but dont have any!


----------



## Renagade (Sep 10, 2008)

i like the idea of 'pointless' on the underneath of your foot, but the quality of the tat seems... well... mmm...


----------



## Dan123 (Sep 10, 2008)

thats not due to the artist thats more me. i told him not to worry about making it look to pretty or anything or spend to much time stenciling it or even worry to much about spelling. i just figured it would add to the whole pointless idea.


----------



## cv_2_ (Sep 11, 2008)

hey.. i got a tattoo on the arch of my foot just over a year ago now.., i thought it hurt a bit well more than my others.... the problem with getting htem there is they fade really quickly and u have to keep getting them touched up


----------



## mebebrian (Sep 11, 2008)

Damn! Do you fellas eat shopping trollys for breakfast? That seems like a whole lotta pain for not much gain. I mean sure it may look nice, maybe something you feel you need but... why the feet?


----------



## Noongato (Sep 11, 2008)

Ahh, people want some weird tatts out there, but i think its great. We see way too many of the stereotype tribal, playboy bunnies, and butterflys in the exact same spots on the body and everything.....Yet it still remains cool to do. Why not tattoo the bottom of your foot or other weird places, at least you know that the person getting it isnt just another sheep following the highschool fad and getting the exact tattoo that another 20 or so people have.....Boring.
And its very true that alot of tattooists will tell you what your getting and where without listening to your opinion. Which i think is extremely rude and shows lack of talent for only being able to do 'certain pictures'.

Hands are different tho, not so much for the way that the tattoo fades away in a short amount of time, It just looks terrible. IMO, it looks like you havnt washed your hands in years!!
Plus i always make a point that wrist and hand tattoos pretty well insures that you will be a unemployed bum for the rest of your life unless society changes its ways. Hehe


----------



## aliveandkicking (Sep 12, 2008)

I played noughts and crosses on a mates (arch) foot with a tat gun. I reckons it didn't hurt too much at all


----------



## aliveandkicking (Sep 12, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> Ahh, people want some weird tatts out there, but i think its great. We see way too many of the stereotype tribal, playboy bunnies, and butterflys in the exact same spots on the body and everything.....Yet it still remains cool to do. Why not tattoo the bottom of your foot or other weird places, at least you know that the person getting it isnt just another sheep following the highschool fad and getting the exact tattoo that another 20 or so people have.....Boring.
> And its very true that alot of tattooists will tell you what your getting and where without listening to your opinion. Which i think is extremely rude and shows lack of talent for only being able to do 'certain pictures'.
> 
> Hands are different tho, not so much for the way that the tattoo fades away in a short amount of time, It just looks terrible. IMO, it looks like you havnt washed your hands in years!!
> Plus i always make a point that wrist and hand tattoos pretty well insures that you will be a unemployed bum for the rest of your life unless society changes its ways. Hehe


 


Bloody tribal tats hey!!! 10 years ago I got a tribal sleeve, barely saw any tribal ink, now its every-bloody-where


----------



## Courtzrocks (Sep 12, 2008)

Lol, yeah and like asian writing I hate too..if ya can't read it then don't get it, that's just stupid i think. Mine isnt in an original position though (lower back) but it is my favourite band's logo.






The living end...good aussie band!


----------



## aliveandkicking (Sep 12, 2008)

Courtzrocks said:


> Lol, yeah and like asian writing I hate too..if ya can't read it then don't get it, that's just stupid i think. Mine isnt in an original position though (lower back) but it is my favourite band's logo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


The double bass give it away as being the living end, good fun band they are too


----------



## Courtzrocks (Sep 12, 2008)

That's it! I get to see them in a week woo hoo!!


----------

